
An Ancient Virus May Be Responsible for Human Consciousness - bcaulfield
https://www.livescience.com/61627-ancient-virus-brain.html
======
bcaulfield
Original paper here:
[http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(17)31502-7](http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(17\)31502-7)

